# 400 amp service/ grounding and bonding



## sparky2016

I am doing a 400 amp service does this seem the correct way to do it 

peco are bringing direct burial wires underground to my meter socket, I am going pipe into the bottom of my 320 meter socket. I then will have 2 200 amp disconnects one on left of meter socket and one on right, I am going to have a double lug in my meter and run 4/0 to my disconnects, then from my disconnects run 2 runs off 200 amp scr cables to two 200 amp panels inside. then I was going to place two ground rods run two #6 to each disconnect , 1/0 from water pipe to disconnect and bond the gas pipe from one of the panels

anything wrong with this?


----------



## Julius793

sparky2016 said:


> I am doing a 400 amp service does this seem the correct way to do it
> 
> peco are bringing direct burial wires underground to my meter socket, I am going pipe into the bottom of my 320 meter socket. I then will have 2 200 amp disconnects one on left of meter socket and one on right, I am going to have a double lug in my meter and run 4/0 to my disconnects, then from my disconnects run 2 runs off 200 amp scr cables to two 200 amp panels inside. then I was going to place two ground rods run two #6 to each disconnect , 1/0 from water pipe to disconnect and bond the gas pipe from one of the panels
> 
> anything wrong with this?


Fine by me


----------



## frenchelectrican

sparky2016 said:


> I am doing a 400 amp service does this seem the correct way to do it
> 
> peco are bringing direct burial wires underground to my meter socket, I am going pipe into the bottom of my 320 meter socket. I then will have 2 200 amp disconnects one on left of meter socket and one on right, I am going to have a double lug in my meter and run 4/0 to my disconnects,
> 
> Is your meter is rated to take two cable lug ? it should be on most 320 sockets but some are not., so watch it.
> 
> then from my disconnects run 2 runs off 200 amp scr cables to two 200 amp panels inside. then I was going to place two ground rods run two #6 to each disconnect , 1/0 from water pipe to disconnect and bond the gas pipe from one of the panels
> 
> anything wrong with this?


What size SCR cable you plan to use ? both are in the house if so you should be ok as long you are aware of sizing it. 

Make sure you make a jumper lead on the water meter location keep same size conductor as you do run to the panel


----------



## Dennis Alwon

sparky2016 said:


> I am doing a 400 amp service does this seem the correct way to do it
> 
> peco are bringing direct burial wires underground to my meter socket, I am going pipe into the bottom of my 320 meter socket. I then will have 2 200 amp disconnects one on left of meter socket and one on right, I am going to have a double lug in my meter and run 4/0 to my disconnects, then from my disconnects run 2 runs off 200 amp scr cables to two 200 amp panels inside. then I was going to place two ground rods run two #6 to each disconnect , 1/0 from water pipe to disconnect and bond the gas pipe from one of the panels
> 
> anything wrong with this?


The grounding electrode conductor must be run either to both disconnects or to the meter. In NC we run it to the meter. Also if you look at the notes to 250.66 you would only need #2 copper to the water pipes not 1/0.

Also with 4/0 aluminum your calculated load must be 360 amps or less. I often use 3/0 copper in this situation. You will also have the same issue with using 4/0 ser to the interior... Depending on the code cycle and whether or mot you are in insulation 4/0 may not be compliant -- We usually pipe from the main discos to the interior panels so we can get the 75C rating


----------



## sparky2016

so i met with peco today and they want me to run 3 4/0 alum from pole to meter socket in 3 inch pipe

I'm slightly confused by this?

anyone else?


----------



## electricalwiz

Do not put ground rod wire in the meter socket

as far 4/0 form the pole to the meter for 400 amp is very typical for Peco
Just make sure the designer gives you that request in writing
Are you dealing with a Peco or Henkels & McCoy


----------



## sparky2016

peco

not something I do a lot of, 400 amp service that is, just found it very strange that its not a bigger wire


----------



## backstay

PoCo here only wants 4/0 max runs too.


----------



## sparky2016

*s*



backstay said:


> PoCo here only wants 4/0 max runs too.


paraells?


----------



## backstay

sparky2016 said:


> paraells?


Yes, however many it takes. You can use copper or aluminum. Just not bigger than 4/0. I think this was 600 amp CT cabinet. 4 runs of 4/0 AL


----------

